# What age do toddlers start putting words together?



## loverguts

My little man was 2 in April, he says lots of words and seems to be learning new ones all the time too but doesn't seem to put any together yet. 

It's just all single words! I didn't think anything of it but a friend commented the other day that he should be putting at least 2 words together by now. Is this true? 

:shrug:


----------



## _Vicky_

Based on my two there is no 'should' 

Sam has perfect pronunciation less words but started putting them together very quickly. 

Fynn lots of words seriously hundreds but like your LO wasnt that quick at joining I would say in the last month or so?


----------



## moomoo

It differs with each child - my little boy has only recently starte doing this (he's 2.5 my ticker is broken)

My little girl will say "what's that" "bye bye dadda" and she's 13 months

X


----------



## akcher

My DD has just started putting words together. My speech therapist said your LO needs to have at least 50 words in their vocabulary on average before they grasp the concept of combining words. My DS just started speech therapy classes and he has about 35 word vocabulary. He tested at 5 month behind.


----------



## bunnyg82

They are all different and I don't believe there is any "should". 

My son is 21 months and has been putting together quite complex 4/5 word sentences for a few months now. He has a really large vocabulary. But one of our friends little girls was only saying about 2/3 words at 2 years old. They were worried, but it just all came together and now she's 3 she compares with all her peers.

I wouldn't worry xx


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Aiden talks in constant sentances now, hes 2 on saturday but all 4 of my friends lo's who are v close in age only say odd words still there all so v different. Aiden was a late walker too all the others walked 5 months before aiden xx


----------



## LPF

I think it's probably true that they need quite a few words first. Evan picked up words really quickly and started putting 2 together at around 13/14 months. At 17 months he puts 2/3 words together and tries to copy every new word he hears!! He was much later with his physical milestones though so they just differ in lots of ways!!


----------



## muddles

I'd say they are all totally different. In our case LO kept learning new words all the time for months and was saying lots and lots of single words and it's only really in the last couple of months that he has been consistently putting 2/3 words together to make a little sentence. It's so cute, especially when he gets a little muddled with pronunciation.


----------



## loverguts

Thanks for the replies :)

What seems a little strange is that my LO knows such a huge amount of single words, so if the theory is correct that once they know over a certain amount of words they should be stringing them together then i guess maybe he is a little behind! 

I think i will book him in to see the speech person (sorry, not sure what they are actually called!), i had a letter a while ago offering to check if i wanted but didn't really think anything of it. Think i will now just to see what they say :)

My DP's little girl was a very late talker, maybe it just runs in the family!

Thanks again :)


----------



## 08marchbean

they are all different. Paige was about 18 months when she was putting 2 or sometimes 3 words together, now at 2yr 2 months she speaks in full sentences all the time, like at least 5-6 words. cant shut her up!she has been speaking properly for a while now. but either way lots of sentences are only a few is totally normal at 2 i think.


----------

